# 5th boy or a girl? Please take a guess!!



## Courtney917

UPDATE added another image

Hi! I am 12 weeks pregnant. This pregnancy is a BIG surprise to say the least! I have 4 boys ages 9, 5, 17 mos and 5 mos. Please take a guess on this bubba's nub!! Thank you!!!!!!!!!:flower:
 



Attached Files:







nub.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 33









nub3.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Courtney917

Bump!!


----------



## 2ndtimer

Boy!! This is my surprise 5th baby to. I have 4boys also x


----------



## chelsealynnb

That is a tough one but I'm leaning :pink:


----------



## Courtney917

2ndtimer said:


> Boy!! This is my surprise 5th baby to. I have 4boys also x

Yea we've needed progesterone to sustain any pregnancy beyond 4 weeks and this one I found out when I was 8 weeks lol. I am super surprised but I suppose it was meant to be :). Congrats on your surprise as well and thanks for your guess!!


----------



## Courtney917

chelsealynnb said:


> That is a tough one but I'm leaning :pink:

Thanks so much for your reply!! It's funny bc at my scan yesterday the tech took a potty shot and at first she was like "yea I would say a boy," then she took another look and was like "hmmm now it's looking more girlish." LOL I can't wait to find out. The nub seems to be pointing down a bit so I hope this means a girl but we will of course welcome a boy with open arms :)


----------



## madseasons

Editing: I am going to lean more :pink: from new picture posted in other thread!!!


----------



## Courtney917

madseasons said:


> I am going to lean :blue: from this picture. My girls nub was compeletly flat.

The only thing that is throwing me off is baby's back is arched and the nub is pointing downwards as opposed to up (my other 4 had nubs pointing totally up). It may be that I am just trying to convince myself it's a girl too lol. Idk...4 more weeks to go


----------



## nickyb

Can u post the pic without the red circle Hun?


----------



## Courtney917

nickyb said:


> Can u post the pic without the red circle Hun?


Sure! Here it is :)
 



Attached Files:







nub.2.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## nickyb

It's looking quite angled but 12 weeks is early so it could change, but I'd give a more boy lean tho I really hope I'm wrong :hugs:


----------



## Courtney917

nickyb said:


> It's looking quite angled but 12 weeks is early so it could change, but I'd give a more boy lean tho I really hope I'm wrong :hugs:


LOL thanks for the reply. If its a boy I'm ok with it as long as the baby is healthy that's all that matters :)


----------



## madseasons

Courtney917 said:


> madseasons said:
> 
> 
> I am going to lean :blue: from this picture. My girls nub was compeletly flat.
> 
> The only thing that is throwing me off is baby's back is arched and the nub is pointing downwards as opposed to up (my other 4 had nubs pointing totally up). It may be that I am just trying to convince myself it's a girl too lol. Idk...4 more weeks to goClick to expand...

It's still quite early and not really a clear shot, so it may end up :pink:! Sending some :pink: dust and thoughts your way. 

Dee


----------



## Courtney917

Thank you! I'll keep you posted when I find out :)


----------



## rwhite

Maybe :blue:, looks like a slight rise :)


----------



## lau86

I think boy, but I'm often wrong! Ha ha


----------



## Courtney917

Thanks ladies-I appreciate your honest responses. It prob is a boy I'm just in denial lol.


----------



## CarlyP

Pink!


----------



## livia_baba

:pink:


----------



## Courtney917

CarlyP said:


> Pink!

Thanks! What makes you think pink? Tech was torn too. She even took a potty shot and at one angle it looked boyish and another she saw the classic "hamburger."


----------



## Courtney917

livia_baba said:


> :pink:

Thanks! I see somewhat of a fork on the bottom but who knows lol


----------



## Foreign Chick

I see no clues, but stalking for result! Good luck! Sending you all my pink dust !!! :dust:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Girl x


----------



## Courtney917

TY!! I'm gonna post another pic of baby's back flatter...let me know what you think from that pic


----------



## emmi26

id say boy


----------



## Courtney917

Thanks for your guesses! I will have my 16 week scan on 11/6, I will keep everyone updated! Anybody else want to guess??


----------



## imaceful

I say boy, based on both nub and skull. 

HOWEVER! I am sending all my pink thoughts your way and will be stalking!!


----------



## mummy2_1

Girl.


----------



## Courtney917

Thanks!!! Any more guesses??:flower:


----------



## Foreign Chick

with the seconds added pic I say maybe :pink:


----------



## Courtney917

Thanks!! I will def keep everyone posted :)


----------

